# 2001 Palmarès...



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

I’m looking at what I believe to be a 2001 Palmarès. 6/4 Ti; was used by RLX Polo; shaped tubes... Any thoughts?

TIA
TF


----------



## Mashmaniac (Jun 21, 2004)

I have a 2001 Palmares. What would you like to know. Super stiff in the bottom bracket, climbs great, stiffer than my 2001 Vortex. What kind of price are you looking at?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Mashmaniac said:


> I have a 2001 Palmares. What would you like to know. Super stiff in the bottom bracket, climbs great, stiffer than my 2001 Vortex. What kind of price are you looking at?


Thanks for replying, but too late. Another member of this forum now owns (stole) it. - TF

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88099&highlight=palmares


----------



## Mashmaniac (Jun 21, 2004)

Was this an ebay sell. I was curious what it went for just to get an idea of the current market price for a Palmares frame. What size was it?

I'd buy another if I had the chance.


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Yep, snagged it when the ebay seller relisted and I believe just plain forgot to reset the reserve price! $500 and change. The loose rivnut for the water bottle bolt was a $10 fix. 

I LOVE this bike.

I still owe Turbo Turtle a beer for help with the i.d.


----------

